# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Howard Clark San Mai Katana (pics)

## JohnD

Repost from the General Forum:

I just updated my website as well with a Howard Clark San Mai Katana! The pics are really crapy this time so please forgive me. If I can't take pictures outside, I'm terrible taking pictures of swords indoors :Frown:  Gotta bug Keith to give me some tips on how to setup my shop of taking pics :Smilie: 

Anyway, enough rambling. Here's some pics for y'all. 

 

I was really trying to get a shot of the seam where the two steels meet and this was the best that I can do. 

 

And the cool silver habaki by Patrick Hastings. Awesome work!



There are more pics up on my site and the blade is also up fro grabs. Sorry again for the crappy pics that does not give the blade  the justice it deserves. Hope y'all like it :Smilie:

----------

